# ★☆Taking free drawing requests~!( ；´Д｀)☆★



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 16, 2014)

*☆ Guess who's backkkkkk~~~！☆






Well considering i just got a new program and obviously need some practice with it, i really want to draw things!  the first drawing i did with this program i saved wrong and i totally ended up destroying it halfway ヽ(；▽；)ノ i've done things like this in the past with not the best results, so heres hoping i can do better this time!

☆ RULES ☆

☆ First thing first all requests are free! Tips are accepted, however not at all necessary. ☆

☆ No fighting or being rude to me or anyone requesting! I want this to be a happy place. If you have any concerns with me or anything about this thread please feel free to ask in this thread or send me a pm or vm. ☆

☆ Two people per picture please! Also, not all pictures will be full body considering how long they take. ☆

☆ If slots are full please don't request until a slot is open! I will be taking 3 slots at a time. 
★UPDATE PLEASE READ!!☆
Feel free to request at ANY time! Once i am done with the slots i put all the names of people who requested into a generator and the three people whose name shows up will get slots! Feel free to request and ill pm you if your name ever shows up! ☆

☆IMPORTANT!!☆
THE MORE DETAILED YOU ARE IN YOUR REQUEST THE MORE LIKELY I AM TO ACCEPT IT. FOR EXAMPLE IF YOU PUT THE PERSONALITY OF A CHARACTER OR AN IDEA OF WHAT YOU WANT THEM DOING IM MUCH MORE LIKELY TO ACCEPT SINCE IT TAKES A LOT OF STRESS OFF ME, THANK YOU! ( ；?Д｀)

~~~~~~~~

☆THINGS I WILL DRAW☆

☆ Mayors, OCs, real life people, villagers, basically any characters from anything as long as its not too complicated. ☆

~~~~~~~~~

☆ WHAT THE DRAWINGS WILL LOOK LIKE ☆



Spoiler














~~~~~~~~~~
☆SLOTS CLOSED FOR NOW!☆

☆ MC4pros
☆ pengutago

(apologies for every username i totally botch spelling on this list ;u
~~~~~~~~~~~
☆COMPLETED REQUESTS!☆



Spoiler



(in order from oldest to newest)












Thank you so much for reading and i'm hoping to see everyone's requests!
*​


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh cool! Can you drew my mayor?


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 16, 2014)

Omg yes!!!!! Mewms is drawing again!!!! 
Maybe my mayor and fauna?
Or my twin ocs?
Maybe my twins holding hands blushing
And if u choose my mayor then kinda just chatting and laughing with fauna or Reading!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's my OC if you want to draw her. Not sure if you were still gonna draw her so just gonna leave my request. 
Click Me


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 16, 2014)

Maybe one of my OCs?  [x] [x]

Thank you for any consideration!  It's very kind of you to offer free art.


----------



## tinybears (Aug 16, 2014)

Spoiler










http://imgur.com/a/3qQ5f
maybe my oc? <: 
which program are you using?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Attachments aren't working btw.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you draw mayor? Ref in Sig! Also examples are invalid


----------



## tarakdeep (Aug 16, 2014)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fp5n3o&s=8#.U-_I__ldW25welcome back  Could you draw my mayor


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 16, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Attachments aren't working btw.


DREWWW


ryan88 said:


> Can you draw mayor? Ref in Sig! Also examples are invalid



Wahhh whoops! I knew i messed up, ill try to fix itttttt~


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 16, 2014)

~I would like her to be lazy/sleepy, holding a green bunny balloon while hugging Sprinkle, please. Thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 16, 2014)

Ah are you not doing the requests from the other thread? Though I understand since it's quite a long time ago haha and welcome back~

I'd like to request something different though :D Maybe Killua from hxh and I? //shot 

anime boys tho..

Maybe holding hands or something? and also killua's a tsun heheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and idk about me lol


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DREWWW
> 
> 
> Wahhh whoops! I knew i messed up, ill try to fix itttttt~


I see them. Wow your art is great!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 16, 2014)

tinybears said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paint tool sai ♡ but im still getting used to it. Thankfully there are so many tutorials online!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 16, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ah are you not doing the requests from the other thread? Though I understand since it's quite a long time ago haha and welcome back~
> 
> I'd like to request something different though :D Maybe Killua from hxh and I? //shot
> 
> ...


LYNNN.
im on the verge of requesting tsukiyama...

Mewm! I remember you! Welcome back! ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DREWWW
> 
> 
> Wahhh whoops! I knew i messed up, ill try to fix itttttt~



MEWMMM 

Their working now btw and oh my jesus those are adorable! ^^

Hope mine gets picked. <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> LYNNN.
> im on the verge of requesting tsukiyama...
> 
> Mewm! I remember you! Welcome back! ^_^


Dont be afraid to request whatever ~(￣▽￣)~
oh and
Zklsejfskjrlisfglivjnsrilgb
THATS MORE REQUESTS THAN I EXPECTED I THOUGHT ID GET LIKE TWO PITY ONES 
\;u;/ please dont hate me if i cant pick everyone


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2014)

will you do anime headshots?

- - - Post Merge - - -

if sooo...
I get if you don't want to though


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 16, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> will you do anime headshots?


Yep~
As long as its a thing thats drawable its cool~ (￣▽￣)


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 16, 2014)

Ref for OCs in another thread that I just bumped!


----------



## tinybears (Aug 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Paint tool sai ♡ but im still getting used to it. Thankfully there are so many tutorials online!



ooooohhhh
paint tool sai is my bae
super easy to get used to! good luck <:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2014)

or you can draw him- 
 or this one


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

IF SLOTS ARE STILL OPEN, CAN YOU DRAW ONE OF MY OC'S, OR MY PERSONA? YOUR ART IS SO CUTE.

The link is in my signature. <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 16, 2014)

WAHHH THIS WAS UNEXPECTED
Okidokie im going to pick now! Im trying to be as unbiaist as i can be here! And remember, just because i don't pick this time doesnt mean i wont ever draw your request! Slots will be open again soon! Thank you everyone for requesting! It really means a lot to me!
;u; please don't hold a grudge against me if i don't pick you and then hunt me down and call me a potato, it'll make me sad ヽ(；▽；)ノ




tinybears said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARGIMSUCHASUCKERFORHOODIESICANT
accepted!



Stepheroo said:


> IF SLOTS ARE STILL OPEN, CAN YOU DRAW ONE OF MY OC'S, OR MY PERSONA? YOUR ART IS SO CUTE.
> 
> The link is in my signature. <3


Ahh holly is really freaking cute and i need help doing different skin tones, accepted!


Crazy-Gamer said:


> Oh cool! Can you drew my mayor?
> View attachment 62957


I love this mayors design! I love the hair, and i havent done a mayor in a while so accepted~!

Thank you so much for requesting, and ill try to get these requests done as fast as possible! I wish i could do a million requests at once ;n;/ ill try to get to everyone as quick as possible!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats guys!! Great characters. ^^


----------



## tinybears (Aug 16, 2014)

wahaaay
mad excitement up in here
thank you bb


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

omg i am dead tysm *sob*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)

OMG keeping my eyes out if any slots open


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 17, 2014)

ahhh, it's done :3

if you have any problems with it please dont be afraid to ask~!
ahh and with that, I'm going to bed  (ꐦ ?͈ ᗨ `͈ ) ill get to the next one in the morninggg~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 17, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ahhh, it's done :3
> View attachment 63043
> if you have any problems with it please dont be afraid to ask~!
> ahh and with that, I'm going to bed  (ꐦ ?͈ ᗨ `͈ ) ill get to the next one in the morninggg~



Just gotta comment Waiiiiiiii, so freaking cute<3 You have such lovely arts


----------



## azukitan (Aug 17, 2014)

Your art is cuter than ever! *squee*






Serious kudos to you!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Aug 17, 2014)

Your art is super cute 
I would loved it if you drew my OC so so so much


Spoiler: here he is




He needs a name but I can't think of one
Credit to Wolfie-bases-adopts on Deviant art


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 17, 2014)

COMPLEMENTSWHAT
WAHHSRYNDTHFDGHMFHJFYJ,
NICEPEOPLEWHAT
Thank you so much for your compliments! I've been trying to practice more, and I'm so excited i got sai! It really means a lot to me *hic* and. . .




THANKYOUFORYOURSUPPPOOORTTT


----------



## tinybears (Aug 17, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ahhh, it's done :3
> View attachment 63043
> if you have any problems with it please dont be afraid to ask~!
> ahh and with that, I'm going to bed  (ꐦ ?͈ ᗨ `͈ ) ill get to the next one in the morninggg~


oh my god mew she looks so cute ;___; 
thank you so muuchchch h hh<333333333


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ahhh, it's done :3
> View attachment 63043
> if you have any problems with it please dont be afraid to ask~!
> ahh and with that, I'm going to bed  (ꐦ ?͈ ᗨ `͈ ) ill get to the next one in the morninggg~


Ah ! That is so cute! Wow its amazing! 
I'm just going to put my ref down, because I know I am gonna forget (I have an awful memory!)!

If you can do my mayor: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me, that would be awesome!

My mayor is a bit lazy, but she is a princess type (if that makes sense!) She is loved by all the villagers and has a wide imagination. Even though she is lazy, she can be peppy at times!  Thanks!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

I shall leave my ref here for a rest  


- - - Post Merge - - -

Theres a bigger one on my photo bucket ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

AYOOOOO TINYBEARS OC IS FAB OMG0KG0KGOMG


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 17, 2014)

tinybears said:


> oh my god mew she looks so cute ;___;
> thank you so muuchchch h hh<333333333


Ahhh im so happy you like it! ( ；?Д｀)

Thank you so much again everyone for your comments and requests! Also I've been thinking of possibly streaming soon when I'm coloring (the fun part (￣▽￣)) but i don't know if anyone would watch ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'm such a streaming noob, but i think it would be fun~
 eventhoughnoonewouldwatchitヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 17, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh im so happy you like it! ( ；?Д｀)
> 
> Thank you so much again everyone for your comments and requests! Also I've been thinking of possibly streaming soon when I'm coloring (the fun part (￣▽￣)) but i don't know if anyone would watch ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'm such a streaming noob, but i think it would be fun~
> eventhoughnoonewouldwatchitヽ(；▽；)ノ


I would totally watch it, lol!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

pls let me watch pls


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

You already know I'll be their to support you maddy!! ^_^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 17, 2014)

Okidokie i've decided im gonna stream in the next 30 minutesss ( ；?Д｀) *sweats nervously*
It may just turn into a stream with a friend, however if anyone wants to join i'd be glad to talk! Ill put up the link when i start~


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

me2 pls


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 18, 2014)

Okie, stream should be working now~
https://join.me/mewmewmewmstream 
please feel free to join~!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 18, 2014)

one reigndeer for the stepharoo~~


thank you so much for everyone who came to the stream! I had a lot of fun talking to everyone! :3 I think it was great for my first time streaming!


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 18, 2014)

Omg that's absolutely adorable!! (can't wait till your slots open up again hehe)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> one reigndeer for the stepharoo~~
> View attachment 63215
> thank you so much for everyone who came to the stream! I had a lot of fun talking to everyone! :3 I think it was great for my first time streaming!



UUUUWAHHHHHH *hearts in eyes* I need to keep my eye on slots huehue


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 18, 2014)

OMG I AM DEAD THAT IS TOO CUTE BUT I MISSED THE STREAM BRB KICKINGS SELF

TYTYTYTYYTYTY FOR THE ART SHE IS TOO CUTE.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello! May I have Kid Cat please? He's my favorite villager.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 18, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OMG I AM DEAD THAT IS TOO CUTE BUT I MISSED THE STREAM BRB KICKINGS SELF
> 
> TYTYTYTYYTYTY FOR THE ART SHE IS TOO CUTE.



Hhhh im so happy you like it!!! (￣▽￣)~

Sorry not getting one done today, i just had a dress rehershal and i was really tired afterwards ヽ(；▽；)ノ hopefully i can get atleast the sketch for crazygamers request done today~
But im not totally sure how im going to put up slots back because i want everyone who has expressed intrest to have a fair chance, and i'd feel bad picking ヽ(；▽；)ノ any suggestions?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Hhhh im so happy you like it!!! (￣▽￣)~
> 
> Sorry not getting one done today, i just had a dress rehershal and i was really tired afterwards ヽ(；▽；)ノ hopefully i can get atleast the sketch for crazygamers request done today~
> But im not totally sure how im going to put up slots back because i want everyone who has expressed intrest to have a fair chance, and i'd feel bad picking ヽ(；▽；)ノ any suggestions?



Uwaahh, do what you feel you need to, but haha I shall definitely be drooling until or if ever I get a gorgeous artsy from you xD I sadly have no thoughts on how to figure out the slots huhu ;_; I wish you the best as you are the artist<3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 18, 2014)

You could always do some sort of random generator thing? Make it a drawing where, whoever wants to a drawing, picks a number 1 through however many you want. Then use a generator and the first however many numbers (ie. if you wanna do 3 slots, the first 3 numbers, if you want 5 the first 5, etc) get drawn, get their mayor/oc drawn. If that appeals to you.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> You could always do some sort of random generator thing? Make it a drawing where, whoever wants to a drawing, picks a number 1 through however many you want. Then use a generator and the first however many numbers (ie. if you wanna do 3 slots, the first 3 numbers, if you want 5 the first 5, etc) get drawn, get their mayor/oc drawn. If that appeals to you.



I actually like this idea^<(^_^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

For example:

1. cutie booty
2. pineapple
3. lemonade
4. chili dog
5. shetland pony
6. uranus
7. street lamp
8. butterfly
9. penny loafer
10. earring

Using http://www.random.org, the first 3 numbers generated were 6, 9 and 5.
So congrats to uranus, penny loafer, and shetland pony: they get art slots!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> For example:
> 
> 1. cutie booty
> 2. pineapple
> ...



OMG this made me laugh haha, but I absolutely like this xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> For example:
> 
> 1. cutie booty
> 2. pineapple
> ...


Heres the art for the requests~!


Spoiler




thatwasntfunnyimsorry


But i think thats a great idea~ ill probably just assign everyone a number so they dont have to say one and just put it into the generator, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

Npnpnp and that's so quality arts right there.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> will you do anime headshots?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I don't think you remember my request soooo ...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's from pg2)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I don't think you remember my request soooo ...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (It's from pg2)



She only picked 3 requests to do.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> She only picked 3 requests to do.



Ya I know but when they were doing the random number thing I wasn't accounted for


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol no no, Steph just made a list with random names as an example.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Ya I know but when they were doing the random number thing I wasn't accounted for



omg no that was an example. none of those are real users. lmao


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my god lol


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I don't think you remember my request soooo ...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (It's from pg2)


Don't worry, ill make sure to look through all the pages and put the list of people up so you can check it before i do the generator ( ^ω^ ) even page 2~


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 19, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Don't worry, ill make sure to look through all the pages and put the list of people up so you can check it before i do the generator ( ^ω^ ) even page 2~



If you're doing a generator, would you accept new requests to put in too or just old ones ? :>


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello!
Here is Mayor


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol I forgot that I requested something here
Still looking forward to it


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 19, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> If you're doing a generator, would you accept new requests to put in too or just old ones ? :>



Oh, new requests are always accepted! Feel free to still get in your requests now!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 19, 2014)

So when will you raffle?


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, then I'd like you to draw two of my OCs from here !
Any two are fine c: Thanks <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 19, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> So when will you raffle?



Once i get done with Crazy Gamers request~ I'm almost done with the lineart right now, and i don't really have anything to do today so the raffle might be later today or tommorow~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 20, 2014)

WAHHH MY COMPUTER CRASHED RIGHT BEFORE I WAS DONE -_- 
Thankfully it wasn't as bad as last time because a saved like 30 minutes before but this is a setback ( ；?Д｀) I'm busy all tomorrow so ill try to get it done tonight! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Aww I'm sorry Mew!!! I'm glad you saved right before it crashed though. ^^


----------



## pengutango (Aug 20, 2014)

And this is why you have to save like ALL the time.. T.T The shortcut to save: "ctrl+s" is probably my favorite shortcut when I'm working on sigs and such, besides "ctrl+z", which everyone likes. XD I've had to re-do most of a request before and it sucked to have to go and do it again. XP


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 20, 2014)

I want one please! I would like one with Whitney and Kyle looking at each other blushing. Also, could u do with a heart background? I just want them to look in love :3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2014)

May I have one of pierce,Marcie, phoebe, Skye, stitches, Julian, walker, bunnie, and Diana just hanging out at a park? I know it's a tall order but thank you if you are willing to draw it!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 23, 2014)

Ty for leading me here c: If you have time may you please draw my mayor :http://imgur.com/pMIUzIJ,qVhRBFC,I8pU5ca,oW2TZMP


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 23, 2014)

FINALLY DONEEEEE ヽ(*≧ω≦)ﾉ


Spoiler






I work on kinda small canvas's so I tried to resize it after i was done so you could see it a little better, but i might've dropped the quality in doing so;u; I'll try to fix it if thats the case~
 BWAH SORRY FOR BEING SO BUSY AND NOT BEING ABLE TO DO DRAWINGSSSSS
but now that I'm all done with the play I was in, I can finally have much more time to just relax and draw before school starts! 

and that was the last slot. . .
　　　                         ^__^
　　　　　　　　　　　 　( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 
　　　　　　　　　　　　⊂　　つ 
　　　　　　　　　　　　　(つ ﾉ you know what that meannnnssssss~
I'll be generating the slot after i post the list of everyone, so any last minute requesters should come while you still can!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 23, 2014)

Can you do my baby?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh I made it :'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 23, 2014)

OMG haha I don't know if I requested xD If you're still taking slots Here is my Mayor/OC you can do either OMG LOVE YOUR STUFF xD If and only if you are taking slots/have time Refs here:



Spoiler



















Please and thank you, otherwise good luck with school

Ah and although my mayor ref is more detailed, my OC has flame red hair, ocean blue eyes, and her outfit is supposed to be a chinese garb I came up with She usually has a rude or sarcastic stance and is in lots of fighting poses Just as extra detail<3


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 23, 2014)

Your art is fantastic. 
Do the world a favor and don't stop making art. xD


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 23, 2014)

Ooh is there a slot open?? I'd love to get one done of my mayor! Your art is so cute! <3



Spoiler: ref





She's got white stockings, shearling boots, and a blue ribbon.


Thanks!!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 23, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> Your art is fantastic.
> Do the world a favor and don't stop making art. xD


STHMDGHMFGHJGFJMFGJM
NGHHH I. . .
THANK YOU KIND STRANGERS OF THIS THREAD ヽ(；▽；)ノ
T-T-THANK. . .YOUUUU





. . .
OKAY BACK ON TRACK
this is probably the list so far~
(Note: any requests that didnt follow the very few rules i didnt put in ( ；?Д｀)

Kairi-Kitten: 1
Drewdiddly : 2
jessicat_197: 3
VanessaGailey: 4
DasieyGirl: 5
Josh: 6
Sumemr: 7
Kawaii cupcakes: 8
Angry Chill: 9
Uxie: 10
Melissacrossing: 11
MC4pros: 12
Lynn105: 13
Jellofish XD: 14
Oblivia: 15
Ryan88: 16
Tarakdeep: 17
Twinrova: 18
_moonblast_: 19
Please speak up if you requested and i didnt put your name in! Ill draw after i wait just a little more for anyone last minute~


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 23, 2014)

It's ZanessaGaily but thanks for entering me :'3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 23, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> It's ZanessaGaily but thanks for entering me :'3



WAHHH I CANTSPELLANYMORESUMMERISKILLINGMEWHY
ヽ(；▽；)ノ im sorrrryyyyy~
*floats away on cloud*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> STHMDGHMFGHJGFJMFGJM
> NGHHH I. . .
> THANK YOU KIND STRANGERS OF THIS THREAD ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> T-T-THANK. . .YOUUUU
> ...



Oh gosh thanks so much So excited haha<3<3<(^_^)>I agree your art is gorgeous


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello I was wondering if you can draw my mayor! Oh and I would love if my mayor can be holding the cutest pokemon whimsicott in the air! like throwing her in the air! Here is a reference  My mayor is the girl that looks like a demon! Oh and can she be facing her right side?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 23, 2014)

Okiedokie~ i dont see any lurkers still typing their request , so hopefully im not missing anyone! Im gonna go ahead and draw now with random.org~


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 23, 2014)

ur art is so cute ^u^


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh, and if you ever like, have any free time or something I-I'm not requesting anything shut up ; n ;
could you consider drawing my favorite anime girl ever? 
Her name is Chrome and she's super awesome here are some pictures ; A ;


Spoiler: Chrome
















Her outfit is that green one with the skirt and stuff
I hope that isn't too complicated;; xD
uhm;; its your choice if you want to draw her with her spear~~

Your art is just to die for. >< I'm very sorry.


----------



## pengutango (Aug 23, 2014)

Heyos~ I hope it's not to late to put in a request. :3 Let me know. Otherwise, I can wait another time to try to put in one.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 23, 2014)

DRUMROLLPLEASEEEEEE~~
. . . . 
. . . .
. . . .
View attachment 64357
So congradulations to *Kairi-Kitty, DrewDiddly, and VanessaGaily!!*
Please dont hate me and curse my first born child if you didnt get picked ( ；?Д｀) i have a lot more free time so i can (hopefully) do more requests faster! Thank you all for requesting and i hope i can get to the rest soon!
*also i might do slots out of order because i'm a weirdo like that who switches requests after their done with the sketches a lot ヽ(；▽；)ノ

- - - Post Merge - - -

IDIDNTSEETHOSERESPONCESIKSDJNFKXIRJNFKIJSNVRKIFVHBRSKJHFBVJKRSHFBKJVHSRBFKJBHV
//diesfromembarassment


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 23, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Woot Woot!! Thanks so much!! Gahh I'm so excited!! ^^ congrats to the other 2 aswell.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DRUMROLLPLEASEEEEEE~~
> . . . .
> . . . .
> . . . .
> ...



Uwaahhhhhhhh thank you lovelywonderfulperson So excited huhu<3

Congrats as well


----------



## pengutango (Aug 23, 2014)

Ha, don't worry, it's fine. I had a feeling it was too late to put in a request, so yeah.. XD Let me know when I should try to put in a request.  Congrats to everyone who got picked.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> FINALLY DONEEEEE ヽ(*≧ω≦)ﾉ
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This...
Is the most perfect thing ever!
*hugs* thankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, yay! 
Congrats to the other two 

//but my username is still spelled wrong l0l
*that made my night so much better thank you so much like I'm dying over here I was in a crap mood and saw that and literally smiled for the first time in 4 hours


----------



## Allycat (Aug 25, 2014)

My mayor Allyson!
She's responsible and loving.
She adores the rain and gets in extremely good moods when it rains!


Spoiler: ref sheeeet ^.^










I love your art work, sooo cute!


----------



## violetneko (Aug 25, 2014)

art request thread here

Aw, your style is so cute! If I read it right, you have slots open? If so, I'd love for you to practice with my Randi :3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 26, 2014)

ONE REQUEST DOWN.





TWO TO GO~~
(also I decided to do this one first because the design was the most complicated so I could get it out of the way XD)
also if I did anything wrong on the design please don't be afraid to ask me to change it!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2014)

That looks so awesome!


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

I am lurking until the slots are open ^3^


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 26, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...raw-these-for-me-please&p=3479390#post3479390
Can i have a group picture of these guys?
If not, you can choose your favorite.
(The slots are open right?!?!)


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 26, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...raw-these-for-me-please&p=3479390#post3479390
> Can i have a group picture of these guys?
> If not, you can choose your favorite.
> (The slots are open right?!?!)



(I totally forgot to put this update to the rules! ( ；?Д｀)
Right now i have 2 more slots to do, but once im done with them i count up all the requests in the thread and use a generator to pick which one to do~
So yes you can request now! I go through the entire thread when i count up requests so you can just leave the reqeust here and ill vm you if your name shows up in the generator!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll leave my little request here, then:

Is it ok if you draw my OC? [x] Thanks!


----------



## dragonair (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd like to ask you to draw my mayor if that's okay! Ref in my sig!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 26, 2014)

//you keep spelling my username wrong but your art is so cute so it's all okay


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 26, 2014)

oh, wow. your art has improved greatly. im really proud of you! id love something from my thread if possible uvu
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
thank you so much if you do~! keep up the great work!


----------



## starlark (Aug 26, 2014)

ooh okay! waist-up ref here [x] but all she wears on her feet are a pair of knee-high boots :3
thanks so much for doing this, even if I don't get picked I wanna say you are amazing at art and omfg I love your style ^3^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

oh Id like my request changed to this-- (☆★)


----------



## jamie! (Aug 26, 2014)

can you do me? my ref is in my sig.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 27, 2014)

two requests in a day?


Spoiler











WHY NOT XD
(also really sorry if I messed anything on the design! You can tell me if you want anything changed~~~)


----------



## Alvery (Aug 27, 2014)

Could you draw my OC?  The ref is here She's a bit of a bully, but can also be quite  ditzy at times.


Spoiler



“Ram ‘em, flip ‘em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS… or is it the other way ‘round?”
Name: Mukuro
Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without
Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)
Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.
Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though.
After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.
Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she isn’t that horrible of a person, she’s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.
“PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ”
“I’m a narwhal! On an ADVENTURE!”


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 27, 2014)

Could u do my mayor (in sig) and/or my OC with this dog (in spoiler) and yus ur art is cute no matter what :3 



Spoiler: My (horrible) drawing of my oc + dog













 Feel free to make my oc wear whatever you think seems ok (if i do get pick :B)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> two requests in a day?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMG this is sooooooooooooo PERFECT<3 GJKREGKJE<3<(^_^)>Thank you soooooooooooo much


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG this is sooooooooooooo PERFECT<3 GJKREGKJE<3<(^_^)>Thank you soooooooooooo much



Ahhh i'm so happy you like it!! ( ；?Д｀)


Alvery said:


> Could you draw my OC?  The ref is here She's a bit of a bully, but can also be quite  ditzy at times.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OHMYGOD
OHMYGOD
WADANOHARA AND THE GREAT BLUE SEA
*fist bump* 
THIS NEEDS TO BE POINTED OUT.
OH,MYGOD ILOVETHATGAMEICANTEVEN
*ahem*
Niceeeee~~~~


----------



## Alice (Aug 27, 2014)

All dat art. I envy productive people.


----------



## Alvery (Aug 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh i'm so happy you like it!! ( ；?Д｀)
> 
> OHMYGOD
> OHMYGOD
> ...


*fist bumps back* I can't believe I found someone else who actually likes Wadanohara! :3 It's somehow not all that well known, despite being such a great game ;~;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 27, 2014)

Ahh i'm trying out a new style i havent done in a while to take a break from this style and get a little more practice shading and coloring lineart~




Im not sure if i should start doing chibi requests too though~ im not sure if its good enough for people to want it XD


----------



## azukitan (Aug 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahh i'm trying out a new style i havent done in a while to take a break from this style and get a little more practice shading and coloring lineart~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute! I want to take her home with meeee~!


----------



## cinny (Aug 27, 2014)

your drawings are super qt. <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 27, 2014)

cinny said:


> your drawings are super qt. <3





azukitan said:


> So cute! I want to take her home with meeee~!


WHATS UP HIGARASHI REFRENCEEE~
But thank you guys so much for your coplements! It really means a lot to me! ( ^ω^ )
Im starting on vanessa's request now, so make sure to get any last minute requests in nowwww~~~
I want to do more chibis now XD IM ADDICTED WHY


----------



## pengutango (Aug 27, 2014)

Ooh! Totally gonna put one in this time!  Maybe she'll get drawn... maybe.. XD



Spoiler: refs



I have no ref sheet for it right now as it's my newest outfit. All the images are under spoiler tags.


Spoiler: In-game shots:



















I know I'm wearing black pumps, but don't draw those. There are IRL shoes I'd like you to use instead. If you can't draw that, then the pumps would be my backup.





Spoiler: Accessories:



With the headgear, not sure, which one I like better, so there are 4 options. 2 flowers, hairpin, and a hat. You can pick which one you like best. 

Pink or white Carnation:







Not sure which one I like better, so you can pick.​Black Pumps (optional):


Oval shades (optional):


Floppy Hat:


Flashy Hairpin:




Use one of these shoes instead, but if can't draw either of them, you can draw the black pumps I posted above:













Spoiler: QR Code Dress


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhh i had an urge to do another chibi ヽ(；▽；)ノ but ill try to draw Vanessa's request now ~! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


>



that's just too cute


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh i had an urge to do another chibi ヽ(；▽；)ノ but ill try to draw Vanessa's request now ~! Sorry for the wait!



Wooooahh. This shows how you really improved. I remember your older art pieces and even though they were cute, I prefer your new ones more. I love the little hearts in her eyes!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

annddd last one done~!




I'll be rafflin for slots soon so get your requests in now~! thank youuu ;u;


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 29, 2014)

So cuuuute~! What program do you use to make these?


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 29, 2014)

SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL
I LOVE HER SO MUCH
thank you thank you thank you I am eternally grateful <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> So cuuuute~! What program do you use to make these?



Ahh Paint tool sai! I love it so much, even though it took a bit to get used to!(?･ω･`)


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahh Paint tool sai! I love it so much, even though it took a bit to get used to!(?･ω･`)



Ah, ok. c: I really enjoy seeing your art!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL
> I LOVE HER SO MUCH
> thank you thank you thank you I am eternally grateful <3


AHHH IM SO HAPPY YOU LIKEEE ITTT ヽ(；▽；)ノ
But i had so much fun drawing this~ i love the design!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2014)

omg you've improved so much ;o; these are so adorable goddd


----------



## pengutango (Aug 29, 2014)

PS: Are you gonna livestream again?  Last one was fun.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so proud of you Mewm!! Your work has gotten better and better since I first saw it like half a year ago! ^^


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Eee~ are you still taking requests?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

pengutango said:


> PS: Are you gonna livestream again?  Last one was fun.


Ahhh im tempted to do one tonight however i should get all my techie and basecolors and slot shiz together first~ So i dont have to be like 
"PENGU HOW DO I DO THIS, WHATDOYOUMEANTHERESNOSOUNDNKLJNKJHBSKJHRBF"
ヽ(；▽；)ノ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee~ are you still taking requests?



Yepppp (~￣▽￣)~ details in da rulesssss~


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Eee yeah I was a bit confused since the slots in the OP were full and it said not taking requests but it said taking requests in the title >w<

Anyway~ I was wondering if you could draw my mayor wearing a giant peach costume? (the fruit not the princess hehe)

Here's some ref~


Spoiler


























Instead of him wearing the mailman's cap could you replace it with a leaf so that it matches the costume nicely? >w< Are you don't have to draw clothes on his lil arms/legs since it'd all be covered up by the peach.

EDIT: Ooh and maybe like lil leaf shoes to match with the peach theme too omg that sounds so cute why aren't there any leaf shoes in new leaf ;A;


----------



## pengutango (Aug 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh im tempted to do one tonight however i should get all my techie and basecolors and slot shiz together first~ So i dont have to be like
> "PENGU HOW DO I DO THIS, WHATDOYOUMEANTHERESNOSOUNDNKLJNKJHBSKJHRBF"
> ヽ(；▽；)ノ



I'm no expert, but I know the basics, so I'm more than willing to help answer questions that you may have. As long as it's not too complicated, which then ya might wanna ask someone else. But, I'll do my best. 

Btw, did I fill out my request right? Didn't think there was a form, so yeah... XD Hope ya can draw for me again~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Eee yeah I was a bit confused since the slots in the OP were full and it said not taking requests but it said taking requests in the title >w<
> 
> Anyway~ I was wondering if you could draw my mayor wearing a giant peach costume? (the fruit not the princess hehe)
> 
> ...


Ahh sorry for confusing you, i totally forgot to change that! XD


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahh sorry for confusing you, i totally forgot to change that! XD



No worries! Anyway I love your style so I hope I get a chance to own one of your pieces :>


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

Allycat: 1
VioletNeko : 2
jessicat_197: 3
Chrome Dokuro: 4
DasieyGirl: 5
Josh: 6
Sumemr: 7
Kawaii cupcakes: 8
Angry Chill: 9
Uxie: 10
Melissacrossing: 11
MC4pros: 12
Lynn105: 13
Jellofish XD: 14
Oblivia: 15
Ryan88: 16
Tarakdeep: 17
Twinrova: 18
_moonblast_: 19
Berrypop: 20
Sparkanie: 21
Draganoir: 22
ShiroHibiki: 23
Starlark: 24
Mayor James: 25
Mayor Jessica: 26
Pengutango: 27
Mayor Leaf: 28

OKIE, so this is the list so far! I dont think i missed anyone, but im gonna refresh and go through again just to make sure because i'd feel horrible if i forgot someone XD
Also i probably spelled everyones username wrong.

And i aint changing it.

Thats your username now.

*deal wit it*




ohmygodineedtostopimsorryvanessa

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay~ ill draw in a couple of minutes and refresh like theres no tommorow just in case anyones having a heart attack typing right now XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay generating slots now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay and the slots areeeeee~~
*DRUMMROLL PLEASEEEE~

27, 24, and 19~
*So thats PenguTago, starlark, and _Moonblast_!*
Congradulations and again i sob inside because I cant pick everyone ヽ(；▽；)ノ however, i may be doing chibi slots soon so look out for that!
Thank you all for requesting and the compliments! It really means a lot to me and ill try to get as much art as i can done! Thank you!


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my god yay! thanks so much! C: can't wait to see how it turns out~


----------



## pengutango (Aug 29, 2014)

YAHOOO~! Super excited!! Can't wait!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

>W<! Maybe next time, will you save the requests you didn't get to this round for the next time you choose three slots or do we have to re-request?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 29, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> >W<! Maybe next time, will you save the requests you didn't get to this round for the next time you choose three slots or do we have to re-request?


Oh, i save them forever~ re-requesting would be crazy XD


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh, i save them forever~ re-requesting would be crazy XD



oooh awesome~! I'll keep an eye out for whenever you draw names then :>


----------



## starlark (Aug 30, 2014)

Ooh yay! I can't wait to see how mine will turn out, thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 30, 2014)

When you get finished with your perfect lineart and you computer decides to do a windows update before you can save




*inner rage intensifies*


----------



## tinybears (Aug 30, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ~


omg i know that feeling way too hard ;_;
taught me to save every 5 seconds the hard way


----------



## pengutango (Aug 30, 2014)

Same here. D: I've had Photoshop crash on me a few times. Normally doesn't happen, but when it does... usually doesn't bode well for me. If I'm lucky, a recovered version will pop up the next time I open the program. Sadly in SAI, I know of no such thing. As a result, SAVE. AS. OFTEN. AS. POSSIBLE. :O


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 30, 2014)

Ahhh im tempted to stream tonight with pengus request because im coloring it now, but im not sure anyone would come because its late ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh im tempted to stream tonight with pengus request because im coloring it now, but im not sure anyone would come because its late ヽ(；▽；)ノ


Ooh I'd love to come to the stream! :3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Could you draw my OC Duncan? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-OCs-added!&p=3638839&viewfull=1#post3638839

EDIT I for some reason thought you changed the title and thought requests were open XD Sorry! Excited for the stream if I can make it!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 30, 2014)

Ahhh, ill be streaming in around 30~40 minutes, so if you could come, it would really mean a lot to me! Thank you so much everyone for supporting me all this time!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahhh, ill be streaming in around 30~40 minutes, so if you could come, it would really mean a lot to me! Thank you so much everyone for supporting me all this time!



Can't wait!


----------



## pengutango (Aug 30, 2014)

I will definitely be there!  Might be also working on a ref sheet request at the same time, but will definitely have the stream on my 2nd monitor.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 30, 2014)

OKAY STREAMING NOWWWW~
(Please bear with the techinical difficulties i may have in the begining XD
https://new.livestream.com/accounts/9660559/events/3343819


----------



## pengutango (Aug 30, 2014)

Damn, I have to make an account to watch this...? D: That's unexpected...


----------



## Locket (Aug 30, 2014)

Still drawing?


----------



## pengutango (Aug 30, 2014)

Ohhh, now I get how you got the new site. Yeah, Livestream is wacky. Ignore the link I just PMed you. XD Try this one:

https://secure.livestream.com/myaccount/launchchannel

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope that one's it. It's been a while since I signed up, but this one looks familiar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You could always use join.me too. If you want, I can sorta try to walk you through it on join.me.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 31, 2014)

Is the stream still going on or...?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 31, 2014)

and with that, pengu's request is done~!






again, thank you to everyone SO MUCH for coming to the stream!! I had so much fun, even with all the techie stuff I messed up (thanks Mia and pengu ;u and with me repeating "UM UM UM UM" at least five billion times (ㅎᴗㅎ ) I'll definitely try to stream again, with hopefully it not shutting down every five minutes!


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 31, 2014)

It was fun <3


----------



## pengutango (Aug 31, 2014)

CUTE!!!  Thanks a bunch!! Like I said before, I can totally help you with the other Livestream site, so hopefully it will be fine next time, if you wanna use that one versus the one you used last night. But hey, least ya finally got it to stream longer than like 10 minutes. XD Still a fun time though.  <3


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 31, 2014)

Will you ever be doing commissions?


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 31, 2014)

Would you be willing to draw me something else? >w< I'll pay if I need to x3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 31, 2014)

*Mewmew! Okay, like I said on that other thread, you've improved so much and I love, love, loooooove it <3333

This one though is like omg so perf ughhhh ;w;
*


Mewmewmewm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62959



*So idk if you're open or not since you finished one today, but I would loooove one of my newest OC, if possible c:



Spoiler: I don't have a name for her yet, but here she is










*​
*Tysm bby <3​*


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 31, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Would you be willing to draw me something else? >w< I'll pay if I need to x3



Wahhh i'd love to say yes, but i'd feel bad for all the people who haven't gotten any drawings from me yet who have been waiting and haven't gotten even one piece from me :'(  for now i'd like it to be one art per person until i get more requests done, I'm so sorry if i'm sounding rude here! ;n;


MC4pros said:


> Will you ever be doing commissions?



Wahhhim not sure~ i mostly just like doing requests because they're pretty easy and i don't have to worry too much about the stress of payment, however it would be nice to do commissions XD if i ever get good enough i'd love to get to the level of doing cash commissions on DA ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 31, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Wahhh i'd love to say yes, but i'd feel bad for all the people who haven't gotten any drawings from me yet who have been waiting and haven't gotten even one piece from me :'(  for now i'd like it to be one art per person until i get more requests done, I'm so sorry if i'm sounding rude here! ;n;
> 
> 
> Wahhhim not sure~ i mostly just like doing requests because they're pretty easy and i don't have to worry too much about the stress of payment, however it would be nice to do commissions XD if i ever get good enough i'd love to get to the level of doing cash commissions on DA ヽ(；▽；)ノ


Ah, ok. If you ever do commissions, I'd love to get some art from you!! <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 31, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Mewmew! Okay, like I said on that other thread, you've improved so much and I love, love, loooooove it <3333
> 
> This one though is like omg so perf ughhhh ;w;
> *
> ...


EMMASEMPAIIIIII
*gross sobbing*
The one today was just kind of a quickie one because i had a REALLY bad art block with the next slot ヽ(；▽；)ノ so i just decided to take a break from it for a while so it didn't turn out too bad ;u;
But yes, your always free to request!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 31, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> EMMASEMPAIIIIII
> *gross sobbing*
> The one today was just kind of a quickie one because i had a REALLY bad art block with the next slot ヽ(；▽；)ノ so i just decided to take a break from it for a while so it didn't turn out too bad ;u;
> But yes, your always free to request!



Your art is perf and so are you ok :*


----------



## starlark (Sep 4, 2014)

oh, are you having artblock with mine? ;-; i understand xD take your time, feel free to do the next slot instead of mine if you want


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 4, 2014)

starlark said:


> oh, are you having artblock with mine? ;-; i understand xD take your time, feel free to do the next slot instead of mine if you want


UWAHH for a little just because I was not very focused ヽ(；▽；)ノ but the main reason i haven't drawn as much is because its the first week of school and i have like NO time ( ；?Д｀) ill try to get it done as fast as i can!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 6, 2014)

finally done~! (; ?͈ ᗨ `͈ )


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 6, 2014)

OMG, so cuuute! <3


----------



## starlark (Sep 6, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> finally done~! (; ?͈ ᗨ `͈ )



GAHHHHHH
IM
IM DYING ;-;
THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH SHE LOOKS ADORABLE AND YOUR STYLE UNFFFFFFFF~
Thanks again ;-; I honestly don't know what else to say :'D
Stay awesome :')


----------



## Cudon (Sep 6, 2014)

I would love a drawing~ i'll edit in the details here once I have made a new reff

Personality wise shes a bit bratty. Hope that helps x3


Spoiler: ref

















- blue cap,
- post op patch,
- qr shirt,
- green plaid shorts
- no socks (barely noticeable),
- red wrestling shoes


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 7, 2014)

Are you still accepting requests? If you are I would love to see you draw my OC!


Spoiler


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 7, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> finally done~! (; ?͈ ᗨ `͈ )



So cuuuute mewmew <3 You're improving so much c: *is proud*


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> GAHHHHHH
> IM
> IM DYING ;-;
> THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH SHE LOOKS ADORABLE AND YOUR STYLE UNFFFFFFFF~
> ...



AHHH thankkk youuuuuuu~ヽ(；▽；)ノ i'm so happy you like it!



emmatheweirdo said:


> So cuuuute mewmew <3 You're improving so much c: *is proud*


P-p-proud??!!?





WHATISTHISKINDNESSWITHEVERYONEICANTEVEN
Uuumm . . .H-h-happy birthday to you to.
*sweats nervously*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 8, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> P-p-proud??!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes c: Your art is super adorable just like you ok 
I can't wait to see what you do with my OC :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 8, 2014)

can you draw Moe please?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 8, 2014)

Totally lurking for a spot for my second Mayor ?v? The drawing you made for my first Mayor is so amazing ;_; <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 12, 2014)

Did you ever see my request bae? c:


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 12, 2014)

OOH ooh can you do my OC plz?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

OHMYGODIHATEMYLAPTOPSOMUCHICANT.
UGH. This is the third time its restarted in the middle of me doing the lineart i swear to ARGGGGGGGGGGG

GAHHH IM GONNA GO INSANE ヽ(；▽；)ノ


emmatheweirdo said:


> Did you ever see my request bae? c:


DFFDFGBDFGBDFGBAEBAEBAE-
*AHEM*
Yesh yesh i did actually~( ；?Д｀) your Oc right?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

Do you think you will have an open slot soon? :>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 13, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DFFDFGBDFGBDFGBAEBAEBAE-
> *AHEM*
> Yesh yesh i did actually~( ；?Д｀) your Oc right?



Mmmhm <3 Tysm c:


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

Will slots ever be open? :0


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Do you think you will have an open slot soon? :>





MC4pros said:


> Will slots ever be open? :0


Sorry ive been taking so long lately! School work and clubs have took up a lot ofmy time, but now that its the weekend i can finally get back to drawing~ i finally fixed my laptop to the point where it doesnt randomly crash and im working on the last slot now, so slots might be open later today. I also am thinking about doing a temperary art auction or something similar for an intsta slot, but im still not sure if my arts worth it XD


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Sorry ive been taking so long lately! School work and clubs have took up a lot ofmy time, but now that its the weekend i can finally get back to drawing~ i finally fixed my laptop to the point where it doesnt randomly crash and im working on the last slot now, so slots might be open later today. I also am thinking about doing a temperary art auction or something similar for an intsta slot, but im still not sure if my arts worth it XD


I'll be lurking like crazy if slots open up! :> Your art is definitely worth auctioning!


----------



## Delphine (Sep 13, 2014)

Gah I'll probably miss the slots as it's starting to be late here ; A ;
Oh well nevermind, thanks for answering though and good luck with school and IRL stuff in general ~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

all done~




#imsobadathatsimgomen


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 13, 2014)

Lurking for a slot this artwork is adorbs! C: and I love that whimscott! C:


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

wahhh im debating on doing a quick commission instaslot because i really need tbt, and it might take me a while to get to the slotsヽ(；▽；)ノ so i may make a thread, so look out for it if your interested


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

*☆★ART AUCTION IS UP~!★☆
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...B4-%E2%96%BD-)%EF%BE%89&p=3822848#post3822848*​


----------



## Kaitlin (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know if this is okay to ask but do you draw pokemon?


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh my god it looks amazing! Can you send me the link of that picture?


----------



## pengutango (Sep 13, 2014)

Aww, that's cute!


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OC-s-please-___ Still taking requests? Could you my mayor, please? :3 Or are you not open yet? Dx


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

Kaitlin said:


> I don't know if this is okay to ask but do you draw pokemon?



Oh course its okay to ask silly ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ BECAUSE KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTTLEEEEEEEE~~~~~
*AHEM*
Yes i do~ you can see an example in _Moonblast_'s request~



_Moonblast_ said:


> Oh my god it looks amazing! Can you send me the link of that picture?


AHHH thank you! Im glad you like it ヽ(；▽；)ノ

```
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/FeXFcc7.png[/IMG]
```
Hopefully that works~!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 13, 2014)

Oooh, is my request next bby? :3


----------



## Kaitlin (Sep 13, 2014)

ah ha ok thanks for telling me! You're work is sooo cute <333333


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

COuld you draw one of my OCs? The link is in my sig


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks so much,but I was wondering is it a bit too big for a signature? :O It probably is isn't it?


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Thanks so much,but I was wondering is it a bit too big for a signature? :O It probably is isn't it?


Oh yeah. WAY too big


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Thanks so much,but I was wondering is it a bit too big for a signature? :O It probably is isn't it?



You should get it resized! x3


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Sep 13, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> You should get it resized! x3



Yeah your right! Do you know how I can resize it? :O


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 13, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Yeah your right! Do you know how I can resize it? :O



You could just make a thread asking someone to resize it! cx I can't really help you with that! XD


----------



## pengutango (Sep 13, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Yeah your right! Do you know how I can resize it? :O



I can resize it for you no prob.  Just give me a few.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 13, 2014)

Can u draw my OC? I'll post a pic in a sec.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> You could just make a thread asking someone to resize it! cx I can't really help you with that





pengutango said:


> I can resize it for you no prob.  Just give me a few.


EVERYONES.
SO.
NICE.
HERE.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey, it's in my thread >.< I could for sure pay you


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 13, 2014)

DaisyGirl said:


> Hey, it's in my thread >.< I could for sure pay you



Im sorry, but I'm not taking commissions at the moment! ;n;
BLAAHHH I TOTALLY READ THAT WRONG XD PARDONMYSTUPIDNESS
No pay though yo~ ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Could you possibly draw my mayor?



Spoiler



View attachment 67865


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd love to request again! I'd love a chibi of Evelyn! ^^

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3835/15141265631_67fea1320f_o.png

http://sta.sh/22bg5dca52og?edit=1


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Omg, I would totes request but looks like you have tons of people asking already. Guess I'll have to try my luck next time x3


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 14, 2014)

Can you draw my two love birds, Sterling and Flora? <3 They seem to have a crush on each other and always wanted to get a cute couple picture drawn of them. Perhaps with Flora and Sterling huddled under a umbrella like she wishes for or maybe a cute romance movie scene like she also wishes. O: We can combine the two and make her movie romance scene with them huddled under an umbrella, perhaps leaning towards a kiss. x3 <3 Idk, those are my ideas. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Omg! i never saw such cute drawings! That's just awesome!
I saw your slots are open ^-^ And that's super cool! 
So I want to order a drawing of my mayor  

   
Well that's my mayor Jenny! She's got a hard job as a mayor of RiverSea so she's got to work a lot! She's a very kind person! She loves all her villagers. She's always care about them. If anyone gets ill, she's there and nurses him or her back to healt! If anyone has got a problem she knows what to do. But she's also a bit shy! When a stranger comes to her town she's a bit shy but still friendly and polite ^-^ She loves when it's all friendly and peaceful! Ooh and she loves dresses and *overalls*!!! Her overall is her trademark. 
That was my mayor Jenny! 
So if I've got a slot could you please convert her "dress" that she's wearing in ac, to a overall in the drawing? But please leave the details and stuff like that  

EDITED:     
I just wanted to give you some more details for the overall


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2014)

Could you draw my OC as a human and with her ponysona






Spoiler: Pony forms (she changed a bit but no proper views XD)



















She is a kind Pegasus who gives others second chances. She is also a hard head and gets into fights easily. Night Shadow is a the broken Princess of the Crystal Empire and goes on to try and find her crown. The mark on her leg is important and incase it cant be viewed well here is a close up on it


----------



## Zoe! (Sep 14, 2014)

What program do you use to draw? <3 I usally draw on paper and colour with copics but I really want to try digital drawing xD but my hands are very shakey


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 14, 2014)

Zoe! said:


> What program do you use to draw? <3 I usally draw on paper and colour with copics but I really want to try digital drawing xD but my hands are very shakey



Oh i use Paint Tool Sai and an intos small Wacom tablet~ with sai you actually don't have to worry about shaky lines because it has a built in stroke stabilizer to make your lines look really smooth ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ and its only 50 dollars, which compared to other art programs is a lot less~ But if you cant afford the conversion to digital art yet then i would recommend just keep practicing your traditional drawings! Its a great base for learning how to go digital (~￣▽￣)~


----------



## pengutango (Sep 14, 2014)

Random question, does your tablet look like this?: [x]

If so, that's the same one I have. XD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 14, 2014)

1st auction Request doneeeee ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ









pengutango said:


> Random question, does your tablet look like this?: [x]
> 
> If so, that's the same one I have. XD


IT ISSSSSS~~~~~
tablet buddy thugs fo life (=?∀｀)人(?∀｀=)


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 14, 2014)

*heavy breathing* ILY! <3


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 15, 2014)

Ooohh do you have any open slots?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 18, 2014)

Wahhh little update here~
Sorry its been taking me so long! School and clubs have been taking quite a long time and this last week alone has been crazy ( ；?Д｀) but have no fear, FOR THE WEEKEND IS COMINGGGGG~
I will have a lot more time this weekend to work on requests! Ill also try to use as much of today to work as i can! Thank you so much for your patience!


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Wahhh little update here~
> Sorry its been taking me so long! School and clubs have been taking quite a long time and this last week alone has been crazy ( ；?Д｀) but have no fear, FOR THE WEEKEND IS COMINGGGGG~
> I will have a lot more time this weekend to work on requests! Ill also try to use as much of today to work as i can! Thank you so much for your patience!



Yessss to the weekend omg, I want to have a bit of time to illustrate too :\

Also, will you still be doing random selections like last time or~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 18, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> Yessss to the weekend omg, I want to have a bit of time to illustrate too :\
> 
> Also, will you still be doing random selections like last time or~



AMEN TO THE WEEKENDAMIRIGHT
People who doN't relax on the weekends confuzzle me ;u; 
Yep, once i get done with pengu's request ill draw again like last time~! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 18, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AMEN TO THE WEEKENDAMIRIGHT
> People who doN't relax on the weekends confuzzle me ;u;
> Yep, once i get done with pengu's request ill draw again like last time~! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ



>W< gahhhh so excited! Can't wait, hopefully you get a chance to draw my peach mayor xD


----------



## pengutango (Sep 18, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> AMEN TO THE WEEKENDAMIRIGHT
> People who doN't relax on the weekends confuzzle me ;u;
> Yep, once i get done with pengu's request ill draw again like last time~! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ



Do you think it'd be possible to have a stream for it? If not, that's totally fine. Would be nice to see it made though. :3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 19, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Do you think it'd be possible to have a stream for it? If not, that's totally fine. Would be nice to see it made though. :3


Ahh i was actually thinking of doing one tommorow or tonight~ ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ but i kinda lost my stylus (again ;u; ) so hopefully i can find it!


----------



## pengutango (Sep 19, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahh i was actually thinking of doing one tommorow or tonight~ ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ but i kinda lost my stylus (again ;u; ) so hopefully i can find it!



Oh noes~ D: Hope you find it.  I used to lose mine all the time, so I can totally relate. Now, not so much, since the tablet has a lil in-built pen holder. But, I still misplace it from time to time... XD


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 22, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Wahhh little update here~
> Sorry its been taking me so long! School and clubs have been taking quite a long time and this last week alone has been crazy ( ；?Д｀) but have no fear, FOR THE WEEKEND IS COMINGGGGG~
> I will have a lot more time this weekend to work on requests! Ill also try to use as much of today to work as i can! Thank you so much for your patience!


No rush here!! Work at your own pace! (^w ^ )


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Sep 25, 2014)

UKHNKUHNKHUNDUKVHNFD
BLAHH IM SO GOMEN RIGHT NOW ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Im so sorry ive been out for the week! Just this week has been quite stressfull and i needed a break for a while. I hate to make excuses for myself, but i've been having constant anxiety attacks this week, and a couple of days ago i just broke down.i go to two schools, one of them being a specialty school in which you have to test into, which in the minds of highschoolers means i'm a nerd.  A lot of kids have been picking on me in my classes and i guess just everything that i wasnt telling anyone about just piled up and all came out at once ;u; 

However i feel a lot better now after talking it out with my friends and councellor! I've gotten the help i've needed and i want to start doing the things i love again! Again, Im so sorry i took so long to get back working on the requests!


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 25, 2014)

Awe, Mew - please take care of yourself first <3


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd like to request a drawing of my mayor please! Your art is awesome! <3 

IDK if you're still doing this--it says to request anyway. If so, then I can post pics of her. I'd prefer a full body, if possible. I designed her dress, and she's wearing it with the coin headpiece. I can post pics from different angles if you decided to do it. Also, I'd like her to be blowing bubbles. Oh and she's barefoot. XD Please let me know, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH! Just saw your last post! Hope everything is better for you now. It's ok if you need time to yourself, I'd understand. <3 Take care and don't let them get you down. *hug \(^o^)/


----------

